

Integrate Front end rendering performance tool into your website - axemclion

I am working on a project (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;axemclion&#x2F;browser-perf) to measure front end performance metrics like smoothness and page load time for websites. I would like to try it out on real websites. 
If you have a website built by a great front end team and want to see how the smoothness of your web page has changed over commits, I am willing to work with you (for free) and integrate this tool in your deploy or continuous integration process. Please drop a comment and we could work together to try this out.
======
axemclion
Clickable link to the project - [http://github.com/axemclion/browser-
perf](http://github.com/axemclion/browser-perf).

Type of graphs that can be generated - [http://axemclion.github.io/bootstrap-
perf](http://axemclion.github.io/bootstrap-perf)

Data saved in couchdb -
[http://github.com/axemclion/perfjankie](http://github.com/axemclion/perfjankie)

More info - [http://blog.nparashuram.com/2014/01/making-frontend-
performa...](http://blog.nparashuram.com/2014/01/making-frontend-performance-
testing.html)

